# Im A New Daddy..... Again....



## WoodLove (Jan 10, 2014)

On November 15th I made the decision to put down my german shepherd because of his age, health, and severity of hip dysplasia. He was the first dog I had ever had from a puppy, throughout his life, until death. His name was Sebastian and his dad was a K9 dog from the sheriff's office where I worked (as a deputy sheriff).
On December 10th my cat died from old age. His name was Chaps and he was 16 years old. He was the first cat I had from a kitten until his death. Our house was so quiet and seemed to be missing that awesome bark from my dog, so................
On January 10th (today), I became the proud poppa of this beautiful 6 month old Airedale terrier. I adopted her from our local animal shelter. I have named her LILA, after my grandmother. She is still a puppy and will grow a little more but she's mine, and we are already bonding quite nicely. If I am boring you I apologize, but I just HAD to tell someone !!!!! LOL.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2014)

cute dog!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome. All 4 of my babies were found hairless on the side I the road. I take in probably 20 dogs a year and get healthy and find them a new home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 10, 2014)

Airedales are very cool dogs. I used to hunt with a guy that had a Walker hound Airedale cross names fuzzy. He was an awesome bear dog. Congrats on the new addition to your family.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats !!! Nice looking pup !!!


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 10, 2014)

She is a cutie!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2014)

Cute pup... Love those eyebrows!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Jamie.

Grateful and proud you were able to find another pup that will steal your heart. Typing this with Biscuit sitting in my lap. Nothing better than a dog. They will love you when no one else will. Here's to many years of joy for both of you.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice looking pup!


----------



## bluedot (Jan 10, 2014)

Good looking dog


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 11, 2014)

I like about all terriers. They're fun dogs. Congrats! Gary


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats! I love that breed, cool looking dogs... I'm a terrier fan as well


----------



## Reiddog1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Animal shelter pets make the best one's!!! Congrats on the new addition to your family.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2014)

Jamie - Cute Pup! I have three shepherds. Two of them were born in the family room they are passed out in as I type. I can't imagine when that days comes here. Good for you getting a new pup. Everyone should have a dog or 3. They definitely add to your life. 
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 11, 2014)

Jamie she is a beauty... Good for you for adopting from the shelter, both of mine were and they are the best dogs


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like a good Rabbit dog to me. That breed does have a lot of energy .
"Mankind's greatest achievement was the domestication of the Caine , Period. My two beagles are outstanding but they do stink in a short time even after a bath.


----------

